# What do you do with a nightmare neighbour?



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

The building i live in has a nightmare neighbour, He is a old guy who has nothing better to do than to spend all day thinking up complaints about his fellow neighbours.

The slightest noise gets a complaint ( inc footsteps, yes really!), our balconies are constantly watched by him and anything he sees gets complained about too. 

Signs are left all over the building, written by him, telling the residents to do this and that, according to his own rules.

I should point out that this guy dos not own the building, merely his own apartment in it. 

Now in the UK i would be able to report him for harrasment at least, but here i don't know what to do, or what my rights are.

...Its a shame, as it really makes coming home each evening misrable!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Our contract has a clause in it about not annoying other residents. Try complaining to the residents association and get them to remind him, on behalf of all residents, that he isn't the only one who lives there etc etc. That way it doesn't become personal


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

lol that sounds slightly annoying but NOT like a NIGHTMARE! 

After reading the topic-title I thought it was going to be another one of those stories of scumbag neighbers blasting on music all night long, filling your apartment with stink of cigarrets, ringing your doorbell in middle of night as a "dare", pissing in the hallway etc etc...
but your nightmare is... an old man with notes..


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

You have got to think like a cypriot here... because your from the UK your used to following rules and taking things like this seriously.. I had the same with note pushed under the door etc.. i got all silly.. 

anyway just think F-it and get on with your life.. let them compmain nobody will listern.. A Cypriot would generally pay not attention to this crud.. maybe they would just call the dude a muchos or a mallaca and get on with it.. 

This is one thing about cyprus i love and you can turn a horrible situation into a great one ;-)


----------



## sophia1965 (Sep 16, 2009)

Where attention goes....energy flows.

1. You could pretend he simply does not exist. 

or

2. You could be really really nice and sweet, which will either annoy the hell out of him or fulfill his obvious need for attention, if you have nothing better to do that is.

or

3. Buy him a gift and tell him its because he's such a great neighbour (reverse psychology technique)

Good luck with that  lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sophia1965 said:


> Where attention goes....energy flows.
> 
> 1. You could pretend he simply does not exist.
> 
> ...


I use no2 - we have a neighbour who is the self-appointed police of the communal pool - and she hates kids and complains about them at every opportunity

I have 2 girls - and she complained about them & told them to get out of the pool the very first time they went in!!

she uses the same bar as I do - I always make a point of smiling sweetly & saying good morning to her - she hates it!!


----------

